# Sidney Snashall 1891 -1961



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

And I thought it would be easy. I have been trying to find more about my wife's Granddad born 1891.We knew that his sea time must have started WW1 or before with HMS Wildfire perhaps HMS Indomitable and continued through to 1950's, also that he served a lot of time with Eagle Oil into ww2 as did at least 2 of his sons..I went online paid my £6.99 as a Start but all I have found so far is his card.This just lists from 1919 to 1921.Three ships are named but the others are shown as Reg no's .How might I find these ships names from reg no's?
Could there be no more of his service history than this and what may I need to ask for? I had hoped for a list through to 1941 and onward. Help pointing me in the right direct would help greatly . If you are able to help,Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Wilf,
Here is his service record for WW1, he would have served in the RNR. The file is held at Kew in piece *BT 377/7/83067* and can be downloaded for £3.30.

The CR10 card only records service from 1919-1921 so is quite limited. Other cards such as CR1 and CR2 may not have survived. WW2 records are held at Kew in a different series of records, details later unless someone can advise in the meantime. 

The numbers on the CR10 refer to the following ships.

123992 - RFA NUCULA 
143371 - INVERARDER
141928 - CROMARTY FIRTH

See - http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsnum.php

Regards
Hugh


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Wilf,
I knew your granddad Syd Snashall for many years when he was sailing as a pumpman wih Eagle Oil Co ...Also knew all his family in Tilbury.
I sailed with Arthur (Mick) AB and Ron 2nd Steward in San Emiliano 1941/42.
The other sons were Charlie and David.Charlie was a greaser and David was an
apprentice and 3rd Mate with Eagle Oil Co..Fred was in the Royal Navy.
The Snashall family were a credit to the Merchant Navy as all served all through the war.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

What a mine of information your are Stan.
As a country we owe you and those other brave men who served in tankers so much.
Hope you are keeping well
God bless
Sid


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Wilf,
Thanks to Stans post some more info on your grandad.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4323009
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8096739
He should have a form CRS10 which should give details of his career from 1941 until he left the MN if anywhere it will be available from here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/details?Uri=C10989906
It appears that no seamans pouch. (which should show his service 1921-1941) Has survived.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The attached shows his WW1 medal entitlement for service in the RNR.
British War Medal, 1914-15 Star, Victory Medal.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks shipmates for all your help I never doubted you would have come up trumps..Sid was actually Mrs wilfs Granddad I regret I did not know him well he passed away about one week after we arrived back on Orcades late 61 he had been back from Oz about 2 weeks.This series of events started with me trying to help Ron Snashall's son Alan fill in the gaps . He had already had most info about his father and uncle Arthur (mick) Our Stan's Shipmates but nothing at all about his Grandfather Sid. As Alan lives in OZ I am tracing what I can from here .Thanks for the help so far..Alan.


----------

